# My 33 Long - FINAL UPDATE - Aug 12



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Completing my tank journal trilogy here. Shamelessly.

I bought this tank and stand from Kole last spring, just before he left the hobby. The plan was to make it a cory tank. I didn't set it up immediately though, and soon after I bought it I had more krib fry than my other 2 tanks could house so I turned it into a krib grow-out tank. Treated myself to 3M sand and a 2073 that I got at a good price.




























A few months later the krib fry took me by surprise before I sold them!










The fry included a very cool specimen.










A few weeks ago I replaced the T5H0 (that I didn't use anyway because it was way too much light and the Java moss did fine with the natural light from the window) with a Marineland LED fixture. I find it perfect for such a shallow tank.



















This is what it looks now. The moss is doing amazing and the little kribs are growing. This time they won't take me by surprise. I even removed the coconut shells ! The plan is to sell the little guys as soon as they're big enough, and finally use the tank for its intended purpose: cories.



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet setup man.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn, that setup looks awesome!  *drool* i love the long tanks!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Tank looks great. Is that the kribs grow out tank? Or are the parents with them too?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Yes, this is the krib grow-out. There's about 60 or 70 of them in there. The parents were with them for the first month or so. I have since sold them. They were great parents these.



clintgv said:


> Tank looks great. Is that the kribs grow out tank? Or are the parents with them too?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This will be an amazing tank for the smaller cories. I can just see a huge colony of habrosus, hastastus or pygmae in there.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes I'm really looking forward to this. Charles mentioned the other day that I might want to move the moss out though, or at least think it out a lot, because small cories can get tangled and stuck in it.



2wheelsx2 said:


> This will be an amazing tank for the smaller cories. I can just see a huge colony of habrosus, hastastus or pygmae in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Yes I'm really looking forward to this. Charles mentioned the other day that I might want to move the moss out though, or at least think it out a lot, because small cories can get tangled and stuck in it.


Get some manzanita sticks and wrap it around them and then you can trim it like a hedge.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Get some manzanita sticks and wrap it around them and then you can trim it like a hedge.


Believe it or not this is how this moss jungle started many months ago. There is actually a long stick of manzanita in the middle of it!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Believe it or not this is how this moss jungle started many months ago. There is actually a long stick of manzanita in the middle of it!


Give that baby a haircut!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Give that baby a haircut!


Yes. 5 pounds of healthy moss, anyone?


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

yes please


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I can vouch for the small cories getting stuck in moss.
Not the outcome you'd want though


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i really like the look of these 33G tanks


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. 

I don't know what I do with this moss. Either I'll trim it or I'll sell it the way it is with the wood in it and I'll start another one in exactly the same way. We'll see.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

can swap the moss for almond leaves


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> can swap the moss for almond leaves


He he you're a shrewd businessman.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> He he you're a shrewd businessman.


i'm merely a T4 employee. business is not my forte. i leave it for the people who flip fish for a profit for the shewdness


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i'm merely a T4 employee. business is not my forte. i leave it for the people who flip fish for a profit for the shewdness


Good. We can talk then.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

fellow 33gallon long tank owners being shrewd business partners.haha
these 33gallon long tanks are pretty nice come to think of it. 
any new plans on the type of cories?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

They are nice, yes. Great footprint.

I'm thinking Habrosus, but I'll have to see what's available when I'm ready to take them in...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not much of an update, but I added a second piece of manzanita, with the intention to thin out the moss from the first one and attach some to the second one. The idea is to still have moss in there for the cories to have fun in, but not so thick that they get tangled in it.



















I also realised that I hadn't formally introduced our Brainy Smurf to everyone. So I snapped a pic. Don't make the same mistake as I made when I first saw the pic though: these guys have only 4 fingers, so it IS in fact the right one that's raised here.


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

will you be selling those kribs anytime soon


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

danielna1141 said:


> will you be selling those kribs anytime soon


Yes, although I don't know how soon. They are still pretty small. Maybe 1/2", including tail, teeth, lips and tongue sticking out. 

But if you want a few at this size to see them grow and if your tank is appropriate for them (no danger of them ending up in the canister filter or in some other fish's stomach), you're welcome to have a few. I'll sell them for $1 each and the proceeds will go to the children's hospital.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the simplicity of the tank. Very easy on the eyes.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you. Coming from a guy with such a gorgeous tank, I'll take the compliment. 

Yeah I find I'm leaning towards minimalist scapes more and more. My tanks used to be very busy and now each new scape that I do is simpler and simpler. Mid-life crisis perhaps. Maybe it'll pass, but it's definitely here at the moment.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

franck,

does this tank get a lot of sunlight? i'm just wondering how you're able to grow such healthy java moss.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's right under a window. There's a monster house next door so it doesn't get any sunlight, but daylight, yes. The other thing is no powerful light on this tank. For many months there was no light at all actually. And now just the LED. IME moss grows a lot better in low light. Maybe that's because I don't dose or anything, so high light creates imbalance in my tanks, but still.

Anyway, I'll probably have a lot available when I take the cories in, so you'll be welcome to some of it if you want.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you know, if you have problem finding home for those babies, I can always house them with my rays and catfish.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> you know, if you have problem finding home for those babies, I can always house them with my rays and catfish.


Do you mean house them in your rays and catfish?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i can't help it if your babies want to go play hide and seek in the bellies of my rays and cats


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> i can't help it if your babies want to go play hide and seek in the bellies of my rays and cats


He he. This is partly why I sell them and give the money to charity instead of giving them away. I figure $1 each is a tad expensive for a ray/catfish snack.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've found that java moss grow in almost all conditions, except higher temps. I don't keep them in any of my tanks now, especially if I'm going to inject CO2 which causes them to explode in growth. Unfortunately, I'm not able to keep any of my Xmas moss alive in the cube since the temps are too high (29C).


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> you know, if you have problem finding home for those babies, I can always house them with my rays and catfish.


hahaha nice charles :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I've found that java moss grow in almost all conditions, except higher temps. I don't keep them in any of my tanks now, especially if I'm going to inject CO2 which causes them to explode in growth. Unfortunately, I'm not able to keep any of my Xmas moss alive in the cube since the temps are too high (29C).


Yes. It's not for all tanks, definitely. Plus it catches a lot of poop as you pointed out somewhere. But one thing where I find it does wonders is in grow-out tanks, as it provides the fry with both hiding places and food in the form of infusoria. This is why I had it in this tank and it worked perfectly for that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> But one thing where I find it does wonders is in grow-out tanks, as it provides the fry with both hiding places and food in the form of infusoria. This is why I had it in this tank and it worked perfectly for that.


Yep, It allowed my shrimp to continue to grow even with rummy nose in the tank. Unfortunately adding the Apistos and Rams to the quarantine temporary cleaned out that population.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking set-up Franck! You and Ming made me officially want to upgrade my 36" long 33g to a 48" length lol That is one nice clump of java moss in there too. I have a clump the size of a baseball that has barely even grown in the several months I have had it. Have had it in front of a window for the last few months but the stringy green algae set in so had to cut off the natural sunlight..Anyway, job well done dude!

Oh yeah lmao @ Charles generous offer to house your fry


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great looking set-up Franck! You and Ming made me officially want to upgrade my 36" long 33g to a 48" length lol That is one nice clump of java moss in there too. I have a clump the size of a baseball that has barely even grown in the several months I have had it. Have had it in front of a window for the last few months but the stringy green algae set in so had to cut off the natural sunlight..Anyway, job well done dude!
> 
> Oh yeah lmao @ Charles generous offer to house your fry


Thanks a lot John. Yes, do join the 33 Long club! 

Yes, the screen of green algae on Java moss is exactly what I get in my community tank. For natural light I think it depends a lot on whether it gets direct sunlight or not. Natural light is good, direct sunlight not so much.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Thanks a lot John. Yes, do join the 33 Long club!
> 
> Yes, the screen of green algae on Java moss is exactly what I get in my community tank. For natural light I think it depends a lot on whether it gets direct sunlight or not. Natural light is good, direct sunlight not so much.


Your very welcome & I do plan one getting one this year and joining the club:bigsmile:

as for the java moss , it get very little direct sunlight as the curtain is usually closed behind it, but I think the little bit it gets was just enough to get it started. Kind of weird, it's my shrimp tank and I never see them eat it , maybe they can't tell the difference lol no biggy tho, plan on upgrading that tank soon too, 6 gallons isn't really enough room to work with anymore


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just thought I would post here a pic of what it is like to be freaked out when you're a krib. 

I dropped the glass tops on the tank a bit tonight after opening it to feed them, and it really scared them. What they do when they're scared is they go straight to the bottom and don't move. Also their colouring becomes completely different. The horizontal black line along their body fades away and they look stripy the other way actually. Pretty cool. I happened to have my camera with me to take pics in the pleco tank so I snapped a pic. The effect was very obvious on this one.










After a minute or so they felt better already and everyone happily went back to eating the pellets.










I might do it again tomorrow.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

No pics, but just to say that something long, hairy and green has gone today. 

You see, a little bird told me that a good-sized school of cory habrosus are going to be available soon, so I'm starting to transition. The kribs are up for sale...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And I hope I'm not letting the cat out of the bag, but anyone who may be looking for Bolivian rams might not have to wait too much longer 
The tanks look beautiful.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Shelley. The Bolivian ram thing is still a bit iffy if you ask me. But I certainly hope they can hear or read you. I'll put the computer screen against the glass right now.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not super exciting, I know, but I snapped a few pics tonight so I thought I might as well update the journal.

Lots of open space now. 










And I started another moss factory...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is that some sort of sock over your intake?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> is that some sort of sock over your intake?


Even worse: panty hose . Over a sponge, over the intake. I had only the sponge initially, and I lost half a batch of fry to this. I guess they are inquisitive and found a way to go and check out what was inside the sponge, and got sucked in, poor little guys. The panty hose sure doesn't look good, but it's 100% safe!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that open space is going to be enjoy and loved by the lil guys and gals


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

No news on the tank itself, but I got myself a new toy. Bare with me here, this is my first time shooting with it and uploading a video...



The biggest ones are close to an inch now. Still trying to sell as many as possible before I move the cories in.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

*33 long*

I like the long tank. This is the first time I saw a 33g long tank. I want to get one too. Where can I find it?

If you are trimming the moss, it can be useful to me. I am looking for some java moss for my small planted tank.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

PaulCheung said:


> I like the long tank. This is the first time I saw a 33g long tank. I want to get one too. Where can I find it?
> 
> If you are trimming the moss, it can be useful to me. I am looking for some java moss for my small planted tank.


Thanks for the comment. I don't know which LFS carries these tanks. I bought mine second hand. Charles (user name 'charles' here on the forum) had 22 Longs recently. Similar footprint but 3 feet long instead of 4 feet for the 33 Longs.

As to the moss, there isn't much on the new piece of wood now so it'll be a while before I need to trim. I'd recommend that you look elsewhere if you need moss.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

ah. nice video. must of gotten a new toy 
hopefully see more and more videos in the future.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

A quick update on the latest development here. I got Ming's school of cory habrosus last week. They seem to be doing well and enjoying their new digs. And I've sold quite a few kribs. But every time I sell 10 kribs though I go and count what's left and every time I find about 50 left. Starting to wonder if they are in the tap water.

Some of the cories










Close-up of one of the little guys










The kribs are growing and starting to colour up










The tank is still pretty busy...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is the background painted?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I painted it black when I bought the tank. I have a bit of brown algae on it at the moment. Haven't cleaned it in months and months. I should clean it really.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

What you see on the pic is probably just a visual effect with the LEDS, by the way.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

franck, those lil guys are not as timid as when they first got introduced.
they look so bold exploring the tank. i can tell since they're out in the open.
try some lbw. it'll be fun to watch them eat them like spaghetti.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, they are definitely more comfortable. Still a bit shy when I get to close to the glass, but now they don't mind me coming within a meter or so. So I can have a good look and enjoy their schooling behaviour. They are very cute I have to say.

I'll try lbws, yes. Haven't found the time to go and buy some yet. But I will.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

they will certainly not be shy when you show them some lbw.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

I really like the look of your tank, how many inches tall is it? I've always preferred long tanks over taller ones for some reason.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

snowlights said:


> I really like the look of your tank, how many inches tall is it? I've always preferred long tanks over taller ones for some reason.


Thanks. It's only 13" tall. So it's pretty close to 4'x1'x1'. It's a nice footprint actually. I really like it.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

Ah neato. My tank is 12 deep, 31.5 wide and 16 tall. But seeing yours, LONGER = BETTER, haha.


----------



## Rebelthunder (Apr 28, 2011)

nice set-up. I myslef is on the look out for 33 gal tanks for rainbows/kribs. 

by the way where did you buy those 3M sand? thanks


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rebelthunder said:


> nice set-up. I myslef is on the look out for 33 gal tanks for rainbows/kribs.
> 
> by the way where did you buy those 3M sand? thanks


Thanks. 

I bought the 3M sand from other members on the forum here. The white sand in this tank was BNIB and I later bought some used tan colour from another member.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a few pics of the tank as it is now: bare bottom after I moved the white sand into my Vicenza. The idea is to use in here the tan colour sand that I bought from Bill a few months back, but I'll likely move the tank to a different room soon so I'm waiting for that to happen before putting the new sand in. Plus I actually quite like it like this so I don't mind waiting.

On with the pics!










Cute cories:



















Still a number of kribs waiting to be sold. Growing and colouring up.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

does look rather nice Franck. The cories are quite adorable on the almond leaf , really need to get some in the near future myself.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks John. Yes, cories are very cute, that's for sure. Especially in a large enough school. I really like them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Just a few pics of the tank as it is now: bare bottom after I moved the white sand into my Vicenza. The idea is to use in here the tan colour sand that I bought from Bill a few months back, but I'll likely move the tank to a different room soon so I'm waiting for that to happen before putting the new sand in. Plus I actually quite like it like this so I don't mind waiting.
> 
> On with the pics!
> 
> ...


Those kribs have grown up so fast!
the cories seem to have adapted well to your tank. they hanging out together and that female one looks so plump. tried and lbw yet? it's a joy to see them suck them up like spaghetti. I found the habrosus to have more personality when eating the lbw, mainly due to their size. glad to see pics of them


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, no lbw yet. Life is going a bit too fast for me at the moment. Can't keep up! But I am feeding them at least, and doing w/cs. They seem to be reasonably happy. I see them play in the bubbles when the air pump comes on for instance. They'll get some lbws when I get some rest. Seems fair.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a heads up that the fish here are up for sale. Check out the classifieds. The tank will be up for sale too, but only after I've sold all the fish...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww... sorry to hear that you're selling one of those tanks, but hope you have fun with the real gardening outside instead of the aqua gardening =) Thanks again! btw, i spotted 3 alive in my tank, haha~ Not sure if more is hiding, but they colored up to adults already! Im glad they're not sick but they are currently being medicated as the whole tank had a crash~


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey this is great news. I hope they'll make it through the meds too. Kribs are pretty robust. Anyway, thanks for the update. And yes, having more time for other things including gardening and cooking is the idea.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinking of downsizing myself to have some time for other things as well lol Except knowing the 33 long is going to be for sale might defeat that idea lmao
Glad your not getting completely out of the hobby Franck, always a pleasure seeing your tanks.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you John. I'll miss my tanks at times, for sure. I'll miss the forum too, but that's easier to get a shot of when needed  .


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd post a final update to this tank journal. I sold the tank today. To a very nice new member. I'm glad I sold it, that's what I wanted, but I'm a bit sad too. More than I thought I would be actually. The spot in our playroom looks all empty now. 

But it's been a good ride. And maybe the new owner can start a new journal to share what he's going to do with it. Oh yes, please oh please. 

Now you'll forgive me, but I'm off to do some gardening.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

glad to hear you found a good home for it Franck! Hopefully we will see it again in the very near future.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> glad to hear you found a good home for it Franck! Hopefully we will see it again in the very near future.


Thanks John. Yes, that would be pretty cool. Like an old friend that you like to keep in touch with.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great tank journal Franck. Look forward to future projects 
Finally got a chance to catch up on BCA after coming back in from gardening.


----------



## luckyone (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I am not planning to do any tank journal myself; but, here is the 33 long set up at my place...

The sand is from Luke. The LED light is from Jack on Craigslist.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

luckyone said:


> Well, I am not planning to do any tank journal myself; but, here is the 33 long set up at my place...
> 
> The sand is from Luke. The LED light is from Jack on Craigslist.


Hey Vincent thanks a lot for posting the pic. It looks really good. You've done a great job.


----------

